# Fantasy Football



## kmjohn13 (Aug 10, 2011)

hello,

My name is Matt and I live in Nagoya. Im really hoping to meet others in Japan that are interested in American Football and playing in a fantasy football league.

If its possible, I hope we can all put in a bit of money (about 2000 yen/each) to make the league more fun/interesting. ALL OF THE MONEY WILL BE GIVEN BACK IN PRIZES. If we cant find enough people willing to pay to play, I would still like to have a league with people in Japan because it is really hard to find people here that enjoy football.

If you are interested I think you can join directly (if you can find the league on Yahoo), or I can send an invite to you. 


and here is the league ID and password...

League ID# : 379609
Password : canyoueatnatto?

Hope to see some of yall there!

Matt


----------



## MrSparkle80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Matt,
I know it's a few weeks after the post, but if you are still looking for someone to join, I'm down. I will be moving out to Japan in Oct, but this might be a great way to meet some people on the islands prior to being out there. Shoot me a message on here (if that is possible..I'm still learning the format of the site) or just reply here.

Kevin


----------

